# Lapierre Zesty 714 Modell 2009



## lusiethedog (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo ich einen untere Schwinge für ein Zesty 714 herbekomme?
Evtl. auch einen kpl. Hinterbau.
Der am Zesty 714 ist aus Carbon, und leider gebrochen.
Mit Garantie siehts evtl. schlecht aus.

so long


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. November 2011)

wende dich mal an einen vernünftigegen LP Händler (z.B. Bikedude001 oder Papa Midnight) hier im Forum.
Häufig geht da was auf Kulanz.  Aber halt: Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

